# Thaiger Pharma



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Will probably be ordering some of their Sus350 unless anyone has had any bad experiences?

Are they legit Pharma?

Cheers


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

they are a UGL mate


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

i Was wondering about this Lab too but what use would the Trenbolone have in the medicine industry? i was wondering the same on the Horsy Thai Winstrol too though


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

LER said:


> they are a UGL mate


Ah right, the name threw me a bit


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

I've used their prop and rate it


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

As long as its legit I'm happy to try it.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Used their Sus350 last night (1ml) with 1.5ml of WC Tren E and 1.5ml Rohm TT400.

Zero pip.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Dux said:


> Ah right, the name threw me a bit


Several labs call them selves x Pharma, does it mean that there pharma lol?

Mate, pharma gear does not come in vials, they normally come in amps of 1ml.

Thaiger pharma are g2g, I wouldnt use them as my first UGL choice for sure but there still good.


----------



## valleymentality (Feb 17, 2011)

lewishart said:


> Several labs call them selves x Pharma, does it mean that there pharma lol?
> 
> Mate, pharma gear does not come in vials, they normally come in amps of 1ml.
> 
> Thaiger pharma are g2g, I wouldnt use them as my first UGL choice for sure but there still good.


What would be your first choice mate?


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

valleymentality said:


> What would be your first choice mate?


Depends what you can source.

Everyone gets different labs around there area.

I personally have used PC for most of my recent years in AAS use.

Lixus for a few orals, i get a lot of my stuff abroad in Thailand and they dont have many mainsteam UGL's out there.

But PC,ROHM,Lixus,Chemtech would be some of my recommendations in order of what I would pick having a choice.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Thai-ger is EXCELLENT gear. I first used it 3 years ago when I bought some in thailand. Its a HK UGL (i think Gen-shi is too).

Very reliable, high quality UGL.

Unigen however, is REAL pharma.


----------



## ungeheuer (Jan 12, 2011)

will try the thaiger tren ace next month, their drosta also has very good reviews. maybe try their inj. dbol after summer, im intrested how it compares to the russian dbols, because the tabs blunt my appetite.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> Thai-ger is EXCELLENT gear. I first used it 3 years ago when I bought some in thailand. Its a HK UGL (i think Gen-shi is too).
> 
> Very reliable, high quality UGL.
> 
> Unigen however, is REAL pharma.


Unigen life sciences changed there packing so many times. Or it just happens that there are a few other brands out there that are copying the label/box design almost exactly.

Ive used Unigen, very good lab actually.


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

what about Thaiger Pharma d-bol thinking of geting some they come in 10mgx100 tubs

are they any good


----------



## EssaIsaac (Jun 10, 2011)

They gtg m8 I've taken them back in the day ... Good luck with it


----------



## chandru (Aug 4, 2011)

Which product is best Thaiger or ALPHA PHARMA ?


----------

